# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ufc 75 On Spike!!!!!!!

## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

One of the best fight cards is FREE......IM SO PUMPED!!!!!!!

UFC 75: SEPTEMBER 8, 2007 IN LONDON, ENGLAND

Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson 
Mirko Cro Cop World vs. Cheick Kongo
Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill
Houston Alexander vs. Alessio Sakara
Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor
Jess Liaudin vs. Anthony Johnson
Gleison Tibau vs. Terry Etim
Dennis Siver vs. TBA

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=6831

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...4343&zoneid=13

----------


## godkilla

quinton edging dan, prolly try and slam him.
cc by tko over kongo
and have a feeling hammil will lnp bisping, but we will see.

----------


## alan7890

i will be there with three mates cant wait!

----------


## gixxerboy1

I would like to see the bisping v hamill fight

Kongo has no ground game correct. I remember he was really good at somethings but horrible at another.

----------


## Big

looks like a good card

----------


## Lexed

I wanna see cro crop kick some ass

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

> quinton edging dan, prolly try and slam him.
> cc by tko over kongo
> and have a feeling hammil will lnp bisping, but we will see.



I c Hammil beating bisping by decision 2.

----------


## abombing

Nice!!!!!

----------


## (1*)

henderson will beat rampage. cc will knock out congo. and i am thinking bisping will win, if he hasn't gotten too cocky... we'll see.

----------


## PEWN

awesome ....

----------


## Hunter

> One of the best fight cards is FREE......IM SO PUMPED!!!!!!!
> 
> UFC 75: SEPTEMBER 8, 2007 IN LONDON, ENGLAND
> 
> Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson 
> *Mirko Cro Cop* World vs. Cheick Kongo
> *Michael Bisping* vs. Matt Hamill
> Houston Alexander vs. *Alessio Sakara*
> *Marcus Davis* vs. Paul Taylor
> ...



this card sucks uber bad.

----------


## TR'05

^^I'm not impressed either. They should have put the Guida vs. MAximus on this card b/c odds are it won't even be televised.

Hendo is going to take the title.

----------


## pender7

I've been wanting to see Houston Alexander fight again since he kicked Keith Jardines ass . Looks like Jardine is gonna get another ass kickin when he fights Liddell in UFC76.

----------


## rooster101

jacksons left hand is hurt bad right now, and doesnt have anyone good in his camp to push him. branden vera and bisbing is comming to help him, but i dont think there the right people to help him with dan. im going to have to go with dan on this one.

----------


## NOREGRETS

Thats one of the best cards I've seen in a while.

----------


## Hunter

one good fight which is why its on free tv.

Bisping vs hamill, come on.
Kongo a good striker vs a k1 level striker, who cares!
Marcus davis very improved since tuf but I dont care
Sakara vs alexander, once again who cares.

honestly who cares worthless card.

----------


## Billmister

I care... I like about 3 fights from that night. hey it's free. Looking foward to watch it. Thank for the head up to the OP.

----------


## godkilla

besides the page/hendo fight and gettin to see cc kick someones head off again, i gotta say this card is lacking. but hey, free is free  :Wink/Grin:

----------

